# Is it normal for furry characters to have human hair?



## Trndsttr (Mar 2, 2020)

So don’t see many characters, but some of the ones I do see have human hair. So I’m wondering if it’s normal to have hair like that, or is that more of a unusual thing? I’ve tried adding hair to some of my newer characters and they do look cute but I’m just wondering how often it is that people have actual hair on characters.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 2, 2020)

Yeah it's fine to do. Some do others don't and some do it for some of their own characters and not for others. I have several characters with hair added onto fur but i also have some with just the fur and such. 

Feel free to do any you like. I don't know how often its done but it isn't normal or abnormal. It's just character design.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 3, 2020)

Well, art imitates life and life has created animals with human enough looking hair so...


----------



## Glossolalia (Mar 3, 2020)

Completely normal! Some people like it, some people don't, and lots of people don't care one way or another. From what I've seen the number of characters with and without hair seems pretty evenly balanced. You definitely won't get any weird looks for it!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Mar 3, 2020)

I've noticed it gradually decline, over the years.

Back in the early 2000s almost every furry character had a head of hair.  Didn't matter if they were mammalian, reptilian, draconic, ect.  Hair was the norm if they were anthro.

Over time, that started to taper off.  Female mammal-ish characters kept the hair a lot still.  But scalies, dragons, amphibians, and others more often were shown with bare heads, horns, plates, etc.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 3, 2020)

I would say it's normal, it just really depends on what the artist is going for really. Some think it adds more style to it. Others think it's dumb to add human hair features to animals while others are indifferent like me.


----------



## Arnak (Mar 3, 2020)

My manokit has gorgeous hair and no one is going to shave him


----------



## Kinare (Mar 3, 2020)

My sona and all of the characters in my lil world have hairstyles, though it's still fur, so similar to those poor doggos in the photos above.


----------



## Arix (Mar 3, 2020)

I wouldn't say it's super common, but it definitely happens, particularly among the cartoonier characters. I typically find that the more realistic the character, the less likely it is.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Mar 3, 2020)

There are examples of very crafty and inventive furries who expertly made their sonas hair look as if it belongs to the animal, not to a human.
I'm not one of them however, as you can clearly see from my profile picture. Just do whatever you want, if it looks pretty to you it belongs on your sona.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 3, 2020)

Some furs look good with human like hair, others don't!

ARTHUR is one of the best examples I'd say!



 



 

All characters have fur, but females have full on hairstyles, where males only have slight wisps, or are totally bald, like Arthur himself!

Hair helps to diversify and add personality to the characters, and to clearly show characters' genders!

( Cause mom and dad have basically the same face, if you remove the hair! )

Its kinda the same reason that male characters can be naked or bottomless, while females usually get full outfits: To clearly show the genders, and because females often have breasts, and simply are more likely to dress up and have style than males!


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hair adds personality and can tell us about the character. And really, fur is just coarse hair, and some feathers can be easily arranged to resemble a hairstyle (cockatoo family can all rock Mohawks, for example). Anything scaly is the tricky part, but there are some species who grow hair-like follicles.

As for hair defining gender though in non-human characters, I hope that trope dies a cruel death along with some of the other ridiculous dimorphism tropes.


----------



## Tendo64 (Mar 3, 2020)

Is it normal for animals to walk on two legs or talk?
If you think it looks good, then that's the only thing that matters. And for the record, I see a lot of anthros with human hair, so it's not uncommon at all.


----------



## Herdingcats (Mar 3, 2020)

It's pretty common. I usually don't draw furries with human hair since I don't know how to make it look good.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Mar 3, 2020)

It's just up to the creator to give human-like hair or not.

My 'sona does, just because her body is closer to humanoid most of the time, and she's female and pretty and likes to wear her hair in a long, heavy braid.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Mar 4, 2020)

My sona does, though it's just taking the mane and teasing it up to look like my hair.


----------



## PercyD (Mar 4, 2020)

Yea, hair is a design choice. 

I like huge, 80's, Renaissance halo hair, so... here we are-


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 6, 2020)

Yes! Mine has a full head of hair ^^


----------



## icewolfmusclegodjr (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine definitely does and he looks so gorgeous with it and his Cape!


----------



## BunBunArt (Mar 18, 2020)

Hahaha well it's just a drawing, a fantasy character... nothing about it is usual xD So yeah you basically can do whatever it is in your mind and it will be fine, let your imagination do the job =)


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine does


----------



## Mambi (Mar 18, 2020)

Trndsttr said:


> So don’t see many characters, but some of the ones I do see have human hair. So I’m wondering if it’s normal to have hair like that, or is that more of a unusual thing? I’ve tried adding hair to some of my newer characters and they do look cute but I’m just wondering how often it is that people have actual hair on characters.



To put it simply, why not? <smile> The entire look is from imagination and creativity, so the hair can be whatever you want, as long as it looks good to you. 

Though for my vote, I don't think it's any more unusual than seeing it in real life...as in it's random and individual. 
Personally for my vote, go long as it's awesome, but I'm biased a little I freely admit. <giggle-blush> Long swooping hair always did it for me. <dreamy-sigh>


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 18, 2020)

Well, as other friendly furs have mentioned, there's no rules to having a hair or not on a furry.

The only difference to this and real life's, is that no one will blame someone's bald or something. (In real life, Korean kids do alienate bald people, and somehow it has became a local meme! Oh my..)


----------



## Nanominyo (Mar 18, 2020)

All of mine have some sort of hair

My canines has more of a Mohawk style
But other animals like my lions and horses has normal styled types of hair... well both these does have long hair/fur irl so I guess it doesn’t really count >_>

Personally I just don’t like to draw an all bare head plus I think If the hair is done right that it can add a lot of personality.

But it all really just depends on style


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 18, 2020)

Well some animals can have human hair but then when it comes to animals that do not have a styles I mostly imagine them wearing wigs.


----------

